# Peanut Cup



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Title isn't very good... couldn't think of anything better. Not exactly sure what to call this... a mini goblet perhaps? I have been turning strikers all day... so between the screeching noise that's still ringing in my ears, and the slight buzz from the spray poly... I decided to try something new and mix things up a bit.

This came from one of the 'peanuts' that @Kevin used to secure the piece of wood I got when I won the tool auction last month. I've been drooling over some of the bowls I see on here, so I thought I'd try something similar. Having never seen a bowl or goblet in person that was turned on a lathe (to my knowledge), I just went with it. I'm sure it's not 'right', but it's pretty cool for my first attempt IMO. This is the only thing other than calls (with the exception of the two tool handles I made for the tools I got from Greg) that I've turned. I'm sure one day I'll look back and laugh, but it's neat for now.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay, I'll ask....

How do you chuck this piece during the turning?
Pretty 'peanut'......



Scott (my cole jaws too big) B


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job. That fbe makes everything look good. But you did a good job or a turkey man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

cool lookin jon very nice color

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Okay, I'll ask....
> 
> How do you chuck this piece during the turning?
> Pretty 'peanut'......
> ...



I just turned it round between centers, then cut a 3/4" tennon about 1.5" in diameter and used my #2 jaws. 

This piece is about 2.75" diameter.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicely done! There are always tweaks and adjustments that can be made, but that's a heck of a peanut cup for a first effort! 

How's it sound?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it. I like the "squat" form, but I would probably have turned a smaller diameter base and softened the top of it a little. That's not a knock though, I really like the form except for the too-wide base. Thanks for showing it to us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would put peanuts in it

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin... The base was my biggest issue with it. Once I rounded it between centers, I chucked it on my 4 jaw. Had I thought (which, being my first one, there wasn't much thought at all), I'd have rounded it quite a bit smaller at the base prior to cutting the tennon and chucking it up. 

I also learned not to use a 3/4" deep tennon. Took me a while on the belt sander to flatten it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Jonathan it looks good though. I think it's worthy of gluing a block to the bottom and pursuing further. You wouldn't want to take much diameter off the base just a little will do the trick. It's pretty as is with a little sanding and finish but you could really make that a blue ribbon effort IMO with just a little more work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey... that's a good idea! I hadn't considered that. I had thought about using my cole jaws, but I was afraid I'd snap it off. I'm going to go glue a scrap piece on right now.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it. You could put M&M's in it and eat em out of it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

You can still turn that between centers you know. A styrofoam ball or like I have done with what few (two?) goblets I have turned you can stuff the cup with newspaper or whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 4, 2014)

Personally, I like it. I think you did an awesome job on this one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree with Kevin. Overall it is a really nice piece, but the base is too wide. I would reverse chuck it on a jamb chuck, or expand your jaws wrapped in leather or cloth to hold from the top side. Then pull your tail stock up against it with a love center for support. Then turn the foot diameter to size. (about 75% of the upper diameter)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been looking at it a lot, as it's sitting on the bench behind my lathe where I spend a lot of time. I'm going to hold off for a week or two and be able to concentrate on it. I am cutting off call orders tomorrow so that I can go turkey hunting without feeling pressure to get calls turned around quickly... so I'll take that opportunity to work on this and refine my bowl making skills... And somehow figure out how to get a reverse switch on my lathe (lol)


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

That is pretty neat Jonathon for first one. A little tweaking and it will look cool. I made one out of red cedar 13/16 dia. goblet, 11/16 dia. base and stands 1 5/8 tall. Keep it on my desk to remind me not to make a big one.

Ray


----------

